# vlc et importation de films



## pierreoc (5 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour je viens d'installer vlc streamer free sur mon ipad afin d'importer des films avi, le transfert des film sur l'ipad se fait sans problèmes, en revanche lorsque je souhaite les lires le lecteur se met en route et reste sur pause, avec écran noir, et impossible de mettre le film en route, le lecteur se remet automatiquement sur pause, si quelqu'un pourrait m'avancer afin de résoudre ce problème . Merci d'avance.


----------



## Tosay (6 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour

Je peux pas t'aider pour ce problème mais........si tu veux un lecteur de avi,Mkv,wmv... qui fonctionne sans soucis, je te conseil AVPlayer


----------



## Tosay (6 Juillet 2012)

Désolé .... double post pour rien :/

Y'a pas moyen d'effacer une réponse sur ce forum ???


----------



## brixia (21 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
as-tu trouver la solution à ce problème?
Je ne trouve pas d'autre post traitant du sujet


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Juillet 2012)

Vlc steamer ne fait que streamer... Si la source n'est plus accessible (plus sur le même réseau par exemple), tu ne pourras pas la lire...

Il te faut un autre logiciel comme VLc ou ace player pour lire des films en local...


----------

